# Laparotomy myomectomy & ednometrioma removal



## odellcvc@hotmail.com (Apr 2, 2015)

Physician performed a laparotomy myomectomy and removal of ovarian endometriosis.  The endometriosis was INSIDE the ovary and the ovary had to be cut open and sewn back together.  58740 is laparotomy of lysis of adhesions which is what I would normally use if the endometriosis were outside the ovary.  The 58740 is bundled into the 58140 so it is not even billable.  However it seems as if a significant amount more work was needed to actually open the ovary and take the endometriosis out.  Does anyone come up with any other CPT code for this procedure other than adding a modifier 22 to 58140.  

Thank you in advance!

Christy


----------



## Emmy1260 (Apr 7, 2015)

I can't find anything on this one. I think your best bet is to add the -22 modifier and send documentation. Sorry I don't have a more definitive answer for you.


----------

